# Pyometra



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I think mo has pyometra 
For the past week I noticed this smell coming from her and initially thought it was her season. But she still smells and when I say smell I mean really stink. I've also noticed her tummy is quite bloated and firm to the touch, she also flinches if I gently press on her tummy but nothing oozes out.
Yet she is very wet and very smelly in that area. Her poos are normal too.
I have noticed she sleeps a lot more and doesn't really do much in her cage. Last night she pottered around her cage then sat in the corner and kept dropping off to sleep. 
Some of what she's displaying is how queenie my Gambian pouched rat went.

Mo is still eating but only very little.
She is 16 months old.

Does all this sound like pyo to you guys? 

I will of course be taking her to the vets in the morning, I'm at work now (nights) but have been doing more research just and to me it all points to pyo but just wondered what others thought.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Ok just taken some pics of her and her lady bits.
Is this dark bit normal I think its her anus? 









You can see the wet ness and she's been like that for a week.
She did a while back have the exact same and the vets put her on baytril.
But this time she has a swollen tummy which she hates me touching.
And she's sleeping a lot and not eating much.



















Ringing vets up at 8.30am


----------



## Bloodraine5252 (Jan 13, 2013)

To me it does sound like pyo 

You could ask to get her spayed depending on her overall health? How good are your vets with antibiotics? I only know dosages for rats but the higher end of the scale dosage wise for baytril and septrin might be more effective than what was previously given.


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

How is she?Hope all went ok at the vets.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Sounds like pyo to me too, my hamster had that  x

You can get a medicine called Galastop which you give in a very small dose, but ask your vet about this.


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

Treaclesmum said:


> You can get a medicine called Galastop which you give in a very small dose, but ask your vet about this.


Galastop will not remove the infection.


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

How's she doing Blade? Did the vets confirm pyo?

Hope all is as well as can be and your little one on the road to recovery asap xx


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Mo was helped to cross the bridge at 10.10 
While in the vets they gently pressed and out poured loads of green/yellow pus which is infection of the womb.
Bless her, her little face scrunched up as the vet was examining her obviously in pain.
It was discussed if I wanted to try antibiotics but this wouldn't get rid of pyo, the only way to get rid of this is to spay but mo was getting on and she wasnt fit for such a big op on a little poorly Hammie.

Sleep tight mo mo, mummy loves you lots xxx


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

I'm so sorry Blade. Run free at the bridge little one, know you are not in pain any longer xxx


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Thank you mickey.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

So very sorry Blade

Sleep peacefully beautiful little Mo xxx


----------



## Bloodraine5252 (Jan 13, 2013)

Poor Mo and you too Blade. 

RIP little one.


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm so sorry


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I am very sorry to hear about your loss.

Sleep tight Mo and take care of yourself blade.


----------

